# A Group tries to sneak a textbook denying evolution into print



## Four (Mar 9, 2012)

by submitting it to an engineering group instead of biology 

http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2012/03/08/biological-information-new-perspectives/


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not sure why origins is even addressed in public education.  It seems to me that both sides want to indoctrinate their perspective.  The simple solution is leave origins to higher education.  Private education is a choice, and the students can learn in the manner their parents want them too.  It makes no difference in the life of a high school senior that never goes to college whether he was taught evolution or ID.


----------



## Four (Mar 9, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I'm not sure why origins is even addressed in public education.  It seems to me that both sides want to indoctrinate their perspective.  The simple solution is leave origins to higher education.  Private education is a choice, and the students can learn in the manner their parents want them too.  It makes no difference in the life of a high school senior that never goes to college whether he was taught evolution or ID.



They should just teach science.. the process and the discoveries.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 9, 2012)

Four said:


> They should just teach science.. the process and the discoveries.



That would work.  I think the whole debate is a mess, and can be easily fixed in a way that most would support.


----------



## Four (Mar 9, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> That would work.  I think the whole debate is a mess, and can be easily fixed in a way that most would support.



I wonder why this is only a recent phenomena. It seems fairly recent that this has become an issue.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 9, 2012)

Four said:


> I wonder why this is only a recent phenomena. It seems fairly recent that this has become an issue.



It was a big deal when Evo was first taught in schools.  I guess it wasn't until now that ID folks started trying to find ways to get in the classroom.  There have been a few court cases about it.  I just think there is too much effort and not enough return when we teach origins in a public setting.

College and private school are a choice, teach origins there.  My kids go to a private school and they are taught every theory.  I think it is a big waste of time at their age too, but the education as a whole is far superior than what they would get in a public setting in our district, so I can deal with it.


----------



## drippin' rock (Mar 11, 2012)

My kids go to a private christian school.  I asked the Principal how they deal with evolution, and she informed me they teach the 6000 year old model!  If the students watch a film in class on geology for instance, if the film mentions the earth in terms of millions of years, they have a discussion after to talk about how wrong the scientists are.  

I think this is completely wrong headed, but I had to weigh the noneducation they were getting in the public school system with a few things they can unlearn later.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> I think this is completely wrong headed, but I had to weigh the noneducation they were getting in the public school system with a few things they can unlearn later.



That's the problem.  In public schools they are kind-of forced through the system, and there is little accountability as to whether or not they actually learn anything. In private schools, the overall education is superior, but the school is sometimes afraid to discuss opposing theories in an intelligent way.  

I have noticed my son's science teacher allows a lot of opinion to slip through when he writes papers.  I will fix that, a science paper should have zero opinion, but it troubles me.  However, he is learning at a much advanced level than he was for the several years I had him in a public school.


----------



## jonjon528 (Mar 11, 2012)

Colleges are a choice, but many are heavily funded by the state.  I attended a Georgia public university and remember taking 1 biology and 1 chemistry course which were core requirements.  Both professors at some point during the class shared their personal views of evolution vs. creation. I don't recall whether it was at the request of a fellow student or their own decision. Both believed that a higher power was involved in the creation of life.


----------

